# My Labs new "friend"



## money shot

Guys,
I was letting my dog run free in the woods behind my house while I was mushroom hunting. He is a Lab that I use for waterfowl and some upland hunting. He is good about staying close and checking back to me so I don't keep a close eye on him. I saw him bounding though the foliage with a coyote close behind him. I was well hid and observed them for a few minutes. They seemed to be playing and no aggression was shown by either one. When I decided to leave I came out into the open and the coyote dashed away or so it seemed. As I walked out with my dog, it followed us all the way out of the woods and kept getting up on stumps and high ground so it could see where we were. My dog was whining and knew the coyote was there and seemed like he wanted to join the "friend " again.

Two weeks later, I am walking with my dog about a mile as the crow flies from the first spot and his "friend" shows up again barking to and yelping to get my dog to join him out in the field. I did not let him. I heard a pack answer as he was calling to my dog. That's my story and any insight or comments you guys have would be much appreciated.


----------



## Jerry Lamb

money shot said:


> Guys,
> I was letting my dog run free in the woods behind my house while I was mushroom hunting. He is a Lab that I use for waterfowl and some upland hunting. He is good about staying close and checking back to me so I don't keep a close eye on him. I saw him bounding though the foliage with a coyote close behind him. I was well hid and observed them for a few minutes. They seemed to be playing and no aggression was shown by either one. When I decided to leave I came out into the open and the coyote dashed away or so it seemed. As I walked out with my dog, it followed us all the way out of the woods and kept getting up on stumps and high ground so it could see where we were. My dog was whining and knew the coyote was there and seemed like he wanted to join the "friend " again.
> 
> Two weeks later, I am walking with my dog about a mile as the crow flies from the first spot and his "friend" shows up again barking to and yelping to get my dog to join him out in the field. I did not let him. I heard a pack answer as he was calling to my dog. That's my story and any insight or comments you guys have would be much appreciated.


I have never heard of such a thing. Nature is full of surprises...


----------



## grousebaby

The 'game' is to lure your dog away from you and then be ambushed by the rest of the pack.


----------



## Bucman

Why are you not killing that yote???


----------



## Chessieman

We were standing around a campfire drinking when a Yote runs by trying to draw my dog away. Yep, your dog is being set up for lunch or dinner depending what time of day it is.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

About 10 years ago I was out discing for a corn plot. The turned dirt attracted sea gulls as usual. While looking behind me I noticed a coyote following the disc within 20 yards. It would dart out trying to catch a sea gull that moved out of the way of the tractor. If it missed it would tuck back in behind the disc. It gave up the game after being unsuccessful but it was about 15 minutes of entertainment.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline

That's how they kill dogs, one will play with them to lure them toward the pack, then the rest lie in ambush. If I was you, I'd take a rifle next time and dispatch that SOB.


----------



## LushLife

grousebaby said:


> The 'game' is to lure your dog away from you and then be ambushed by the rest of the pack.


And, from what I understand, the pack will oftentimes "send in" a female in heat to lure the dog to the pack


----------



## ajkulish

LushLife said:


> And, from what I understand, the pack will oftentimes "send in" a female in heat to lure the dog to the pack


This statement is interesting. It almost implies that the coyotes recognize that the dog is "almost" the same as them, some level of cannibalism perhaps. 

Like if I were trying to lure a male human for some reason, I suppose a good approach would be to conveniently place a voluptuous blonde for him to find. However if I were to try to lure a deer, or duck, or turkey, I would surely understand that the same "bait" would not be effective whatsoever.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter

grousebaby said:


> The 'game' is to lure your dog away from you and then be ambushed by the rest of the pack.


Yep. Shoot that coyote next time you see it, they will kill your dog if they have the chance, and theres enough of them.


----------



## Hunters Edge

Let's just say you don't believe the yote has any malice intentions (which is disturbing). Coyotes if not afraid of man usually have a disease of distemper or lepto. Not to mention carriers of rabies, mange, distemper, lepto and other diseases. I remember hearing someone finding a fawn that escaped a coyote but had bite wounds. The place that take animals ( licensed by DNR) had given the fawn shots because the bacteria is so bad in a coyote the fawn could succumb to it in a few days without a antibacterial meds. For this reason alone I sure would not advise watching your dog play with a coyote let alone all the other hazards mentioned. Then again that's just my opinion, for what it's worth.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline

Hunters Edge said:


> Let's just say you don't believe the yote has any malice intentions (which is disturbing). Coyotes if not afraid of man usually have a disease of distemper or lepto. Not to mention carriers of rabies, mange, distemper, lepto and other diseases. I remember hearing someone finding a fawn that escaped a coyote but had bite wounds. The place that take animals ( licensed by DNR) had given the fawn shots because the bacteria is so bad in a coyote the fawn could succumb to it in a few days without a antibacterial meds. For this reason alone I sure would not advise watching your dog play with a coyote let alone all the other hazards mentioned. Then again that's just my opinion, for what it's worth.


Yup, he's lucky his dog isn't dead yet. My mother-in-law's dog was killed by yotes that started off "playing friendly" with it. She's an anti-hunter yuppie and didn't think anything of it until she found Willy half eaten one morning. Needless to say, I now have permission to hunt her property.


----------



## kenpowell186

shoot shovel shut up


----------



## triplelunger

A coyote luring a dog back to the pack sounds like a pretty tall wive's tale to me...


----------



## snortwheeze

triplelunger said:


> A coyote luring a dog back to the pack sounds like a pretty tall wive's tale to me...


Was thinking pretty wild too after reading. Not familiar with OP but most others in this thread sound like they're experienced with the deal and them I believe! And I could see it happening!

OP I'd let your dog "play" one last time and I'd be armed to take out the whole pack


----------



## textox

A tactic Coyote hunters in the know use,its a decoy dog that is trained to pull them "yotes" in close.The dog must be trained to obey and come to hunter when he calls. You tube has vids on doing this....


----------



## snortwheeze

textox said:


> A tactic Coyote hunters in the know use,its a decoy dog that is trained to pull them "yotes" in close.The dog must be trained to obey and come to hunter when he calls. You tube has vids on doing this....


Yeah, you're right. I've actually seen it on a hunting show now that you mentioned it. 
Fox pro professional dudes. Forgot name of show but all they do. Predator hunt and they're good at it! Was the 1st time they ever seen it as well.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter

triplelunger said:


> A coyote luring a dog back to the pack sounds like a pretty tall wive's tale to me...


Tell that to all if the people who use trained “decoy dogs” to hunt coyotes out west where they can see far enough to do so. They are capitalizing on coyotes tendency to do exactly what this thread is about.


----------



## Sharkbait11

ajkulish said:


> This statement is interesting. It almost implies that the coyotes recognize that the dog is "almost" the same as them, some level of cannibalism perhaps.
> 
> Like if I were trying to lure a male human for some reason, I suppose a good approach would be to conveniently place a voluptuous blonde for him to find. However if I were to try to lure a deer, or duck, or turkey, I would surely understand that the same "bait" would not be effective whatsoever.


dogs are smart, been around and evolved for long times. Through repeating the same ploy they obviously learn what is effective.



triplelunger said:


> A coyote luring a dog back to the pack sounds like a pretty tall wive's tale to me...


Ive seen some anecdotal research on wolves and Ken Nordberg observed wolves doing this and pushing deer or other prey into an ambush. Seen I think Lions do the same thing where they will push animals towards a lioness waiting to ambush at a pinch point. All animals have to do all day everyday is learn from their experiences to survive. They cant reason like humans but they can learn patterns and alter their behaviour and learn new patterns from that. Alot smarter then we give them credit for Id believe this is a credible statement about yotes. My German Shepherd would try and trick me with some cunning techniques. Classic conditioning and evolution considered, I can see this being a game they use for survival. They then pass the game on to other generations.


----------



## Lumberman

They find dog collars inside of yote dens all the time when they are removed in inter cities. 
Experts believe they lure the dogs into the den and eat them. 
Who knows does seem a bit far fetched.


----------



## triplelunger

Lumberman said:


> They find dog collars inside of yote dens all the time when they are removed in inter cities.
> Experts believe they lure the dogs into the den and eat them.
> Who knows does seem a bit far fetched.


I'm not so sure the actual experts say that.


----------



## mofo

Sounds like some dancing with wolves stuff


----------



## fishnpbr

triplelunger said:


> A coyote luring a dog back to the pack sounds like a pretty tall wive's tale to me...


I googled the topic of coyotes luring domestic dogs with this ploy and the general consensus is they do not. I'm sure there may be exceptions. There were other links, here are two.









Shifting perspectives: Coyotes aren’t luring your dog and other myths busted


When we consider wildlife interactions from a wild viewpoint, the narrative changes, particularly for pet owners.




thefurbearers.com













Do Coyotes Lure and Kill Dogs?


We humans have a strange urge to create monsters. For many, it’s not enough for believe in predators that hunt prey. We have to also project strange, sinister, and even supernatural forces onto the…




forfoxsakewildlife.com


----------



## Bucman

triplelunger said:


> A coyote luring a dog back to the pack sounds like a pretty tall wive's tale to me...


Google coyote dogs out west. I've seen video of them sending their dogs out and getting the coyotes chase them back. Pretty cool to watch.


----------



## triplelunger

Bucman said:


> Google coyote dogs out west. I've seen video of them sending their dogs out and getting the coyotes chase them back. Pretty cool to watch.


I have no doubt a coyote will chase a dog.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter

fishnpbr said:


> I googled the topic of coyotes luring domestic dogs with this ploy and the general consensus is they do not. I'm sure there may be exceptions. There were other links, here are two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shifting perspectives: Coyotes aren’t luring your dog and other myths busted
> 
> 
> When we consider wildlife interactions from a wild viewpoint, the narrative changes, particularly for pet owners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thefurbearers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do Coyotes Lure and Kill Dogs?
> 
> 
> We humans have a strange urge to create monsters. For many, it’s not enough for believe in predators that hunt prey. We have to also project strange, sinister, and even supernatural forces onto the…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forfoxsakewildlife.com


Lol. Those are both animal rights groups, I’m sure everything they say is completely accurate...


----------



## brewster

snortwheeze said:


> Was thinking pretty wild too after reading. Not familiar with OP but most others in this thread sound like they're experienced with the deal and them I believe! And I could see it happening!
> 
> OP I'd let your dog "play" one last time and I'd be armed to take out the whole pack




I'd take a friend/additional shooter also.


----------



## money shot

money shot said:


> Guys,
> I was letting my dog run free in the woods behind my house while I was mushroom hunting. He is a Lab that I use for waterfowl and some upland hunting. He is good about staying close and checking back to me so I don't keep a close eye on him. I saw him bounding though the foliage with a coyote close behind him. I was well hid and observed them for a few minutes. They seemed to be playing and no aggression was shown by either one. When I decided to leave I came out into the open and the coyote dashed away or so it seemed. As I walked out with my dog, it followed us all the way out of the woods and kept getting up on stumps and high ground so it could see where we were. My dog was whining and knew the coyote was there and seemed like he wanted to join the "friend " again.
> 
> Two weeks later, I am walking with my dog about a mile as the crow flies from the first spot and his "friend" shows up again barking to and yelping to get my dog to join him out in the field. I did not let him. I heard a pack answer as he was calling to my dog. That's my story and any insight or comments you guys have would be much appreciated.


 To everyone that replied to my post, many thanks! Your insight and opinions were very insightful. I don't usually have my EDC with me when I mushroom hunt by my house. That is going to change. Great exchange and great forum.


----------



## augustus0603

kenpowell186 said:


> shoot shovel shut up


Lol. Says the guy with his name as his ID.


----------



## motoscoota

triplelunger said:


> A coyote luring a dog back to the pack sounds like a pretty tall wive's tale to me...


I don't think so & have to disagree with Google.

It's a well known phenomenon.

I've seen the behavior. And people I knew homesteading in the NV desert lived in steady concern of this.

It's not always to eat the dog - sometimes it results in some hybrid action.

SSS IMO.


----------



## triplelunger

motoscoota said:


> Nope, it isn't a wives tale!
> 
> It's a well known phenomenon.


Based on what evidence? Grandpa?


----------



## snortwheeze

triplelunger said:


> Based on what evidence? Grandpa?


Tiplelunger I wouldn't believe either until what ya see on Fox Pro Takers. Yeah they trian them out there to do it, the dogs but they coyotes ? I could see it happening


----------



## TriggerDiscipline

fishnpbr said:


> I googled the topic of coyotes luring domestic dogs with this ploy and the general consensus is they do not. I'm sure there may be exceptions. There were other links, here are two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shifting perspectives: Coyotes aren’t luring your dog and other myths busted
> 
> 
> When we consider wildlife interactions from a wild viewpoint, the narrative changes, particularly for pet owners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thefurbearers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do Coyotes Lure and Kill Dogs?
> 
> 
> We humans have a strange urge to create monsters. For many, it’s not enough for believe in predators that hunt prey. We have to also project strange, sinister, and even supernatural forces onto the…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forfoxsakewildlife.com


Those articles are from PETA types, of course they're going to tell you coyotes won't hurt a fly.

I remember about ten years ago people would tell me coyotes won't be found in packs. Well about a thousand youtube videos later of guys shooting doubles and triples, no one says that anymore. I don't believe everything published on the internet either, but I do trust my own eyes.


----------



## fishnpbr

TriggerDiscipline said:


> Those articles are from PETA types, of course they're going to tell you coyotes won't hurt a fly.
> 
> I remember about ten years ago people would tell me coyotes won't be found in packs. Well about a thousand youtube videos later of guys shooting doubles and triples, no one says that anymore. I don't believe everything published on the internet either, but I do trust my own eyes.


I've seen 4 coyotes together twice whilst deer hunting. That was when I wouldn't shoot one while hunting for fear of ruining the area, or the hunt. That's not the case now. I also saw 4 together in a field this spring here in Lake Orion at about 1030 in the morning no less. I still don't know if by design or intent a yote being playful with a domestic dog is for the sole purpose of luring it towards others in a pack to become dinner??


----------



## triplelunger

TriggerDiscipline said:


> Those articles are from PETA types, of course they're going to tell you coyotes won't hurt a fly.
> 
> I remember about ten years ago people would tell me coyotes won't be found in packs. Well about a thousand youtube videos later of guys shooting doubles and triples, no one says that anymore. I don't believe everything published on the internet either, but I do trust my own eyes.


When have you actually laid eyes on a coyote luring a dog to the pack, then that dog is attacked?


----------



## triplelunger

fishnpbr said:


> I've seen 4 coyotes together twice whilst deer hunting. That was when I wouldn't shoot one while hunting for fear of ruining the area, or the hunt. That's not the case now. I also saw 4 together in a field this spring here in Lake Orion at about 1030 in the morning no less. I still don't know if by design or intent a yote being playful with a domestic dog is for the sole purpose of luring it towards others in a pack to become dinner??


A friend of mine sent me a video of a young deer playing with his small dog in the backyard. We both naturally assumed it was trying to lure his dog back to the herd where they could feed on him.
And no cidiot or peta member is gonna change my mind!


----------



## Nostromo

LushLife said:


> And, from what I understand, the pack will oftentimes "send in" a female in heat to lure the dog to the pack


That sounds more Jack London


triplelunger said:


> A coyote luring a dog back to the pack sounds like a pretty tall wive's tale to me...


It's how they hunt in groups. 


Lumberman said:


> They find dog collars inside of yote dens all the time when they are removed in inter cities.
> Experts believe they lure the dogs into the den and eat them.
> Who knows does seem a bit far fetched.


They don't even bring food to their dens. Maybe a dog chased a coyote into a den and lost the fight?


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter

I’m not really sure how we would get the proof of this that people are asking for...
If it does happen, no-one is going to stand there and watch and take video, as their dog is abducted by coyotes, they are going to get the dog out of there. 
So I guess who really knows for sure?
There are cases of wolves, and African wild dogs setting up pretty elaborate ambushes and chasing game to each other, that are documented on video. So I don't think its a stretch that coyote would do this. 
maybe we should lobby Nat Geo to do a “coyotes of suburbia” episode. Then we could have video evidence of what REALLY happens to Fido right before the coyotes eat him.
I’m sure the Coyote rights activist groups listed earlier would jump all over funding that project. so they could prove how cute and cuddly and harmless these playful mutts really are...🤣


----------



## textox

Nostromo said:


> That sounds more Jack London
> 
> It's how they hunt in groups.
> 
> They don't even bring food to their dens. Maybe a dog chased a coyote into a den and lost the fight?


Coyotes regurgitate food for their pups until they are weened then its whole animals.....


----------



## Nostromo

textox said:


> Coyotes regurgitate food for their pups until they are weened then its whole animals.....


Away from the den though.


----------

